# What's the best memo method for the 2-cycle?



## pajodaep (Dec 8, 2007)

i'm not yet confident with my 3-cycle so perhaps i'll stick to the 2-cycle at least until the Diliman Open 2008. but, what is the best memo method for the 2-cycle? and what is the limit of the 2-cycle, is it possible to get a sub-4min? does anyone here use visual memo for the 2-cyle?


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 8, 2007)

What is "the 2-cycle"?


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2007)

Assuming he means Pochmann (T-perm, Y-perm), then yes it is defnitely possible to sub4. I think the limit is somewhere around 1:20. 
I use visual memory and execute pochmann.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2007)

Just yesterday I got my personal best with M2 / Yperm. It was a 1:39, so I'm pretty sure the limit can go pretty low. All I do for memo is memorize the color pairs, ie. red-blue, yellow-green, white-orange...


----------



## pajodaep (Dec 9, 2007)

hmm... i meant the piece by piece method by pochman where only 2-cubies at a time are being moved...


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 9, 2007)

I just remember where the pieces go. I don't use any images or stuff like that. I'm pretty slow and I can get sub-5 (that's an achievement for me already!)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a sentence. each peice had a letter which is the first letter of each word in the sentence, the problem with it is that the sentences can be difficult to recall... ie: alex's pumpkin never got potato questions in space... etc.


----------

